# ألف معلومة ومعلومة .. متجدد دائماااااااااااااا



## +bent el malek+ (10 أبريل 2011)

*النهاردة هنعمل موضوع شيق جداااااااااااااااا ومفيد جدااااااااااااا*​

*إسمه ألف معلومة ومعلومة *​ 
*كل واحد عنده معلومة حتى لو قديمة هيكتبها *​ 
*معلومة عن أى حاجة *​ 
*أنا أول واحدة هقول معلومة ..... لا شوية معلومات *​ 
*وعايزة تشجيع كبير .... ومعلومااات كتير جداااااااااااا*​ 
*يا ريت كلنااااااا نشارك حتى لو بمعلومة *​ 
*هنخليها موسوووووووعة للمعلومااااااااااات*​ 

*1....هل تعلم/ى أن *​ 
*عنق الزرافة فيه 7فقرات نفس عدد الفقرات الموجودة فى الفأر*​ 
*2...هل تعلم/ى أن *​ 
*العقرب إذا أحيط بالنار فإنه يلسع نفسه ويموووت *​ 
*3...هل تعلم/ى أن *
*قدرة الحصان والهر والأرنب على السمع أكبر من قدرة الإنسااااااااااان*​ 
4...هل تعلم/ى ان
المخ البشرى يحتوى على 12 مليون خلية تسيطر على الاعصاب والعضلات والاجهزة المختلفة​ 
*5...هل تعلم/ى أن *
*الحصان إذا قطع ديله يمووووووووووووت *​ 
*عااااايزة أكبر موسوعة من المعلوماتا وطبعا تكون معلومات مؤكدة*
مستنيااااااكم ​


----------



## marcelino (11 أبريل 2011)

*حلو الموضوع بس مكانه الثقافى يمكن المهم انا معلوماتى كلها هتكون مدهشه وغير تقلييديه يعنى:

عيون الأطفال الرضع لا تدمع إلا عندما يكون عمرها حوالى سبع أسابيع .

السمكة القط " لسلور " التى تعيش فى نهر النيل تسبح و ظهرها للأسفل .

كلمة " كندا " أصلها هندى و معناها القرية الكبيرة .

القطة تنام فى اليوم الواحد من 16 الى 18 ساعة تقريبآ .

هناك نوع من الضفادع يمكن أن يتجمد لدرجة الصلابة و عندما يذوب الجليد يعود مرة اخرى للحياة .

الصراصير يمكنها أن تعيش بدون رءوسها و تموت فقط بسبب الجوع .
*​


----------



## vetaa (11 أبريل 2011)

*هـــــــل تعلــــــــــم
انى اول مرة اقرا موضوع بالطريقه دى !!! 

طيب نتكلم بجــــــــــد
اين تقع جزر اللانجر هانز
:



:



:




:




:



:



:




:




:





غده صغيره ف البنكرياس تفرز الانسولين


اى خدمه يا عسل باللى بتجيبى العسل
*


----------



## bob (11 أبريل 2011)

*مجرد شم رائحة الموز او التفاح الاخضر يساعد على فقدان الوزن الزائد.

جميع أسماء قارات العالم تنتهي بالحرف نفسه الذي تبدأ به، سواء باللغة العربية أو الانكليزية.

الفأر يستطيع أن يعيش بلا ماء لمدة أطول من المدة التي يستطيعها الجمل.

في العام 1952، عرض على العالم الفيزيائي البرت اينشتاين ان يتولى رئاسة دولة اسرائيل إلا أنه رفض ذلك.

إذا افترضنا انه با ستطاعة شخص أن يسافر الى الشمس سيراً على الاقدام، فانه سيحتاج الى 2000 سنة قـبل أن يصــل الى هنــاك.

كمية العرق التي يمكن ان يفرزها جسم الشخص البالغ عند بذل جهد شاق خلال يوم كامل قد تصل الى 15 لتراً، الا ان العرق يتبخر باستمرار في الهواء قبل ان يدرك الشخص وجوده.

اظافر اصابع اليدين تنمو بمعدل 4 مرات عن معدل نمو اظافر القدمين.

الخفافيش تتجه الى اليسار دائماً عند الخروج من مخابئها.

أكثر من 2500 شخص أعسر يلقون حتفهم سنوياً بسبب حوادث يتعرضون لها في أثناء استخدام آلات أو الأجهزة المصممة أساساً لمن يستخدمون ايديهم اليمنى.

حجم الشمس يوازي 330330 مرة مقارنة بحجم الأرض.

الكرسي الكهربائي الذي يُستخدم في الإعدام هو من اختراع طبيب أسنان.

عندما يولد الإنسان يكون في جسمه 300 عظمة، إلاّ ان ذلك العدد يتراجع إلى 206 فقط عند الوصول إلى سن البلوغ.

إذا تم وزن جميع النمل الأبيض الموجود في العالم فإن الوزن الاجمالي سيضاهي 10 أضعاف اجمالي وزن البشر مجتمعين.

جميع طواحين الهواء في العالم تدور دائما في عكس اتجاه حركة عقارب الساعة باستثناء طواحين الهواء الموجودة في ايرلندا.

يستطيع (الصرصور) ان يظل على قيد الحياة بعد مرور بضعة أسابيع على فصل رأسه عن جسده ثم يموت جوعا في نهاية المطاف.

توماس اديسون، الذي اخترع المصباح الكهربائي، كان يخاف جداً في الظلام.

الكرة الأرضية تشهد أكثر من 50 ألف هزة زلزالية سنويا.

التفاح أكثر قدرة من الكافيين على تنبيه الجهاز العصبي.

رئيس الوزراء البريطاني الاسبق وينستون تشرشل ولد بينما كانت امه تشارك في حفل للرقص..

في مصر الفرعونية، كانت عقوبة الاعدام هي جزاء من يقتل قطة.

انثى سمكة القرش تضع اكبر بيضة في العالم.

افضل طريقة لتحديد هوية الكلاب هي أخذ بصمات انوفها.

عظمة الفخذ لدى الانسان أصلب وأصلد من الخرسانة.

يبلغ وزن الكرة الارضية 5940 مليار طن.

يستطيع الحيوان المعروف باسم «الخلد» ان يحفر بمفرده نفقا يبلغ طوله نحو 95 مترا في ليلة واحــدة (وللعلم لا يزيد حجم «الخـلد» كثيرا عن حجم الفأر العادي).

قلب الإنسان البالغ ينبض بمعدل 100 الف مرة يوميا.

عندما تعطس فإن سرعة الهواء المنطلق عبر الفم والأنف تبلغ نحو 160 كيلومترا في الساعة.

في البيت الأبيض الأميركي يصل اجمالي عدد السكاكين والشوك والملاعق الى أكثر من 13 ألفا و90.*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *حلو الموضوع بس مكانه الثقافى يمكن المهم انا معلوماتى كلها هتكون مدهشه وغير تقلييديه يعنى:*​
> 
> *عيون الأطفال الرضع لا تدمع إلا عندما يكون عمرها حوالى سبع أسابيع .*​
> *السمكة القط " لسلور " التى تعيش فى نهر النيل تسبح و ظهرها للأسفل .*​
> ...


*زى ما تحب يا مارو لو شايف فى قسم التقافة مفيش اى مشكلة *
*الله.... بجد عجبتنى جداااااااااااااااا معلوماتك منتظرة المزيد يا فندم *
*وفعلا معلومات اول مرة اسمع عنهااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*ميرسى مارو للمشاركة الجميلة دى *​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *مجرد شم رائحة الموز او التفاح الاخضر يساعد على فقدان الوزن الزائد.*
> 
> *جميع أسماء قارات العالم تنتهي بالحرف نفسه الذي تبدأ به، سواء باللغة العربية أو الانكليزية.*
> 
> ...


 
*اية الجمااااااااااال دة بجد فوق الرائع معلومات لذيذة جدااااااااااااا*
*اوعى تكون حوشتهم وحطتهم عشان مش تشاركنا تانى *
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*فى انتظار معلومات جميلة مرة تانية *
*ميرسى بوب *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## نونوس14 (11 أبريل 2011)

*فكرة حلوة اوى*
*جاامد جدا الموضوع يا مانا*

*هل تعلم ان:*
*طول الانسان يزداد وهو نائم لانه يتحرر من جاذبية الارض العمودية عليه*

*اعرض انهار العالم هو نهر الامزون*

*اقوى الحيوانات ذاكرة هو الجمل*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 أبريل 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *هـــــــل تعلــــــــــم*
> *انى اول مرة اقرا موضوع بالطريقه دى !!! *
> 
> *طيب نتكلم بجــــــــــد*
> ...


*ياااااااا جاامد انت يااااجامد *
*لا جميلة بجد يا سكرة *
*تسلم ايدك يا جميلة *
*مستنياكى بمعلوماتك الجميلة يا قمررررررررر*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 أبريل 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *فكرة حلوة اوى*
> *جاامد جدا الموضوع يا مانا*
> 
> *هل تعلم ان:*
> ...


*المعلومة الاولى والاخيرة بجد روعة واول مرة اسمعهم *
*ميرسى لنورك يا جميلة *
*تسلم ايدك *
*فى انتظارك مرة اخرى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 أبريل 2011)

_ 1-هل تعلم/ى أن 

البعوضة لها 47 سنة والفيل 32سنة والجمل 34 سنة والكلب 42سنة فى فمه _

_2-_هل تعلم/ى ان
 أن الزرافة لطول رقبتها فهي لا تنام في اليوم الواحد إلا تسع دقائق و ليست على مرة واحدة إنما على ثلاث مراحل كل مرة ثلاث دقائق
3-هل تعلم/ى
النسور تعيش 100 عام ولا تموت ولكنها تنتحر بسبب المرض​


----------



## انريكي (11 أبريل 2011)

*هل تعلم أن شرايين الجسم البشري يبلغ طولها 600000 كم 
* 
 *وهل تعلم أن الحوت يستطيع البقاء ساعة تحت المياه بدون تنفس
* 
 *هل تعلم أن الحوت الأزرق هو أكبر حيوان على الكرة الأرضية       
* 
 *هل تعلم أن الحيتان الزرقاء تستطيع التخاطب بواسطة غنائها        على مسافة850 كم 
* 
 *هل تعلم أن نافورة الماء التي تدفع من رأس الحوت فوق جمجمته        يصل إرتفاعها أحيانا إلى 9 أمتار 
* 
 *هل تعلم أن وزن الفيل يصل إلى 5 أطنان ومع ذلك تصل سرعته إلى        40 كم / الساعة 
* 
 *هل تعلم أن المشوار الذي يقطعه الدم في مجراه كل يوم يبلغ        168 مليون ميل 
* 
 *هل تعلم أن الطفل الطبيعي يبدأ في تركيز عينيه على الأشياء        المتحركة وتحريك أطرافه في الأسبوع السادس من العمر ، وفي الفترة ذاتها        يستجيب للأصوات المفاجئة*

*موضوع اكثر من رائع يا غالية*

*الرب يباركك
*


----------



## bob (11 أبريل 2011)

***الثعلب**
الثعلب لا يقترن سوى بأنثى واحدة فقط طوال حياته ، وإذا ماتت تلك الأنثى
‏فان الذكر يظل عزباً طوال حياته، أما إذا مات الذكر
فإن الأنثى لا تتورع عن ‏الارتباط بذكر جديد..
**الفيل**
إذا مات الفيل وهو واقف فإنه يظل واقفاً لبضع ‏ساعات
قبل أن يسقط أرضاً ..
**الأسد**
زئير الأسد يمكن سماعه من على مسافة 8 ‏كيلومترات
***النمل***
هناك نوع من النمل يشتهر باسم << النمل ‏السفاح >> وذلك لإنه يشن
غارات على مستعمرات النمل المجاورة له حيث يقتل ملكاتها ‏وينهب
محتوياتها ثم يقتاد عدداً من ذلك النمل ويجبره على العمل ‏كعبيد لديه !!
***الذهب***
الذهب عيار 24 قيراطاً ليس ذهباً خالصاً بنسبة 100 في المائة ‏بل
يحتوي على نسبة ضئيلة من النحاس ، وذلك أن الذهب الخالص مئة في
المائة ‏يكون ليناً كالصلصال لدرجة أنه يصبح من الممكن تشكيله باليدين ...
***التثاؤب***
لاحظ العلماء أن النمل << يتثاءب >> كالبشر عندما يستيقظ من نومه ‏في الصباح ..
*** الفراعنة***
في مصر الفرعونية، كانت جثث نساء النبلاء تترك لبضعة ‏أيام قبل
أن تبدأ إجراءات تحنيطها، وكان الهدف من وراء ذلك هو السماح
للجثة ‏كي تفقد رونقها ونضارتها.
***الروبيان***
قلب سمكة الروبيان يوجد في رأسها..
***الإنسان***
العضوان الوحيدان في جسم الإنسان اللذان لا يتوقفان عن ‏النمو طوال الحياة هما:
الأذنان و الأنف .‏.*


----------



## روزي86 (11 أبريل 2011)

وااااااااااااااااااو

جميل اوي حبيبتي

تسلم ايدك

متابعه معاكم

وهجيب معلومات بردو​


----------



## شميران (11 أبريل 2011)

*المعلومات جميلة جدا وشكرا لجهودكم *
*معلومات اكثر من رائعة*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 أبريل 2011)

المسيحية هى امل البشرية


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> *هل تعلم أن شرايين الجسم البشري يبلغ طولها 600000 كم *
> 
> *وهل تعلم أن الحوت يستطيع البقاء ساعة تحت المياه بدون تنفس*
> 
> ...


*معلوووووومات جميلة جداااااااااااااا انريكى *
*وفى كتير منها اول مرة اعرفها *
*ميرررسى خالص على مشاركتك الجميلة *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> ***الثعلب***
> *الثعلب لا يقترن سوى بأنثى واحدة فقط طوال حياته ، وإذا ماتت تلك الأنثى*
> *‏فان الذكر يظل عزباً طوال حياته، أما إذا مات الذكر*
> *فإن الأنثى لا تتورع عن ‏الارتباط بذكر جديد..*
> ...


 
***النمل***
هناك نوع من النمل يشتهر باسم << النمل ‏السفاح >> وذلك لإنه يشن
غارات على مستعمرات النمل المجاورة له حيث يقتل ملكاتها ‏وينهب
محتوياتها ثم يقتاد عدداً من ذلك النمل ويجبره على العمل ‏كعبيد لديه !!
هههههه عجبتنى اوى المعلومة دى 
حتى النمل بجد غريبة جدا
ميرسى بجد معلوماتك جميلة وشيقة جدااااااا
ميرسى على مشاركتك الجميلة 
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وااااااااااااااااااو​
> 
> جميل اوي حبيبتي​
> تسلم ايدك​
> ...


*فى انتظارك يا قمر فى مشاركتك الجميلة*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أبريل 2011)

*هل تعلم/ى أن 

عين الذبابة هى عين مؤلفة من 4000سطحا صغيرا من رؤية محيطية فى كل الإتجاهات وهى واقفة ثابتة *
*هل تعلم /ى ان

أرجل الجرادة يمكن أن تمشى وتتحرك حتى بعد أن تفصل الأرجل عن جسم الجرادة ورأسها *
*هل تعلم/ى ان*

*المكان الوحيد الذى يمكن أن يقتل الأخطبوط بواسطته هو الواقع بين عينيه إذ أن قطع ذراعه لا يؤثر فيه *​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> *المعلومات جميلة جدا وشكرا لجهودكم *
> *معلومات اكثر من رائعة*


*ميرسى على مرورك شميران*
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> المسيحية هى امل البشرية


*مررررررسى خالص حبيب المسيح *
*على مشاركتك الجميلة *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2011)

مكنة جديدة اخترعها الالمان تكشف 

الانسان لو كان سيصاب بالسلطان ان لا
ويعالج قبلها

الماكينة ستنزل في الفين واثنا عشر


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> مكنة جديدة اخترعها الالمان تكشف
> 
> الانسان لو كان سيصاب بالسلطان ان لا
> ويعالج قبلها
> ...


*يااااااااااااااااااة دة هيبقى اختراع رهيب بجد *
*ميرسى كليمو على المعلومة الجميلة دى *
*نورت الموضوع فى انتظار معلوماتك الهامة*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أبريل 2011)

*هل تعلم ؟*
*[FONT=&quot]ـ أن أقصر رجل في العالم هو الهندي (جول) إذ أنه لا يتجاوز طوله أكثر من إثنين و ستين سنتيمترا.*​*


[FONT=&quot]ـ أن المنجم المسمى ( سيبرابيلاد) الذي إكتشف في البرازيل أنتج أضخم سبيكة ذهب إذ بلغ وزنها ٦٠٠ كيلو غرام دفعة واحدة.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]ـ أن ضوء الشمس يصل إلى الأرض في ٨ دقائق٠[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]ـ أن تونس هي أكبر دولة من حيث إنتاج الزيتون[/FONT]*

*البصل الحلو، كان الفاكهة المفضلة عند قدماء الرومان




[FONT=&quot]ـ أن نابليون بونابرت كان يقضي وقت فراغه في حل الألغاز.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]ـ أن أول من وضع صورة على العملة هو الإسكندر المقدوني .[/FONT]*


*ـ هل تعرف أن المياه يمكن أن تستخدم كأداة قطع و تكون أفضل من أي سلاح حاد *

*ـ أن رمال الصحراء تخفي تحتها خزانات مياه جوفية ضخمة .*


*[FONT=&quot]- تاج الجمال شعرك[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]انه يتساقط في اليوم الواحد من 25 الى 100 شعرة ولكن الانسان الموفور الصحة يستعيدها في اليوم نفسه ، ان حياة الشعرة لا تزيد على السنتين ثم تسقط .ان الشعر ينمو بمقدار 12 ميليمترا تقريبا في الشهر وتتوقف سرعة نموه على درجة حرارة الجو في الصيف اسرع نموا منه في الشتاء.[/FONT]*
​[/FONT]


----------



## bob (12 أبريل 2011)

> *ـ هل تعرف أن المياه يمكن أن تستخدم كأداة قطع و تكون أفضل من أي سلاح حاد*


*علي فكرة اخدتها في دراستي دي
شكرا مانا علي المعلومات الجديدة و خصوصا البصل علشان كده الفراعنة كانوا وحوش ههههههههههههه*


----------



## bob (12 أبريل 2011)

** النقود ليست مصنوعة من الورق .. وإنما من القطن .
* الكاتشب كان يُستخدم في القرن الثامن عشر كدواء .
*الذين يتحدثون الإنجليزية في الصين أكثر من سكان الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 
* حجم عينيك الآن هو نفس حجمها عند ولادتك ، فالعيون لا تنمو بعكس الأنف والأذن .
*مضغ اللبان أثناء تقطيع البصل يمنع الدموع .
* الشيكولاته تقتل الكلاب
*عدد الدجاج في العالم أكثر من عدد البشر
* الفيل هو الحيوان الوحيد الذي لا يستطيع القفز .
* القطة لها 32 عضلة في كل أذن .
* من المستحيل قتل نفسك بواسطة حبس النَفَس .*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> ** النقود ليست مصنوعة من الورق .. وإنما من القطن .*
> ** الكاتشب كان يُستخدم في القرن الثامن عشر كدواء .*
> **الذين يتحدثون الإنجليزية في الصين أكثر من سكان الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية *
> ** حجم عينيك الآن هو نفس حجمها عند ولادتك ، فالعيون لا تنمو بعكس الأنف والأذن .*
> ...


*وااااااااااو معلومات جميلة *
*موضوع الشيكولاتة تقتل الكلاب انا قريتها ياما *
*بس انا قبل كدا اكلت كلب بسكوت بالشيكولاتة وممتش تفتكر معجزة دى :11azy:*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى بوب معلوماتك جميلة*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *علي فكرة اخدتها في دراستي دي*
> *شكرا مانا علي المعلومات الجديدة و خصوصا البصل علشان كده الفراعنة كانوا وحوش ههههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههه على رايك صح كانوا وحوش*
*ميرررررسى بوب على تشجيعك الجميل *
*نورتنى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 أبريل 2011)

*هل تعلم/ى ان*
*50 في المائة من الحرابي (جمع حرباة) الموجودة في العالم تتمركز في مدغشقر*
*هل تعلم/ى*

*الرقم القياسي الذي حققته دجاجة في الاستمرار في الطيران حتى الآن هو 13 ثانية فقط*

*هل تعلم/ى ان*
*العضوان الوحيدان في جسم الإنسان اللذان لا يتوقفان عن النمو طوال الحياة هما الأنف والأذنان.* 

هل تعلم/ى ان

*في العام 1894م كان في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية 4 سيارات فقط.*​


----------



## twety (13 أبريل 2011)

* موضوع جميل يا حبيبتى 
يا احلى مانا

انا هقول معلومه بسيطه خالص

كواكب المجموعه الشمسيه عددهم 9

واسم المجرة التبانه

واللى هفتكره هاج ىاقوله على طوووووول
مش هخبى انا هههههههه
*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 أبريل 2011)

twety قال:


> * موضوع جميل يا حبيبتى *
> *يا احلى مانا*
> 
> *انا هقول معلومه بسيطه خالص*
> ...


*ههههههههههههه*
*تسلميلى يا قلبى *
*ومرسى على المعلومة الجميلة دى *
*يا سكرة  *
*مستنياكى تانى يا قمر*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 أبريل 2011)

*هل تعلم/ى ان*
*أن حجم القلب يختلف من شخص الى آخر وكذلك أبعاده . أما وزنه المتوسط فهو 325غم بالنسبة للرجال أما متوسط وزنه عند النساء فهو 245غم ولكن يتفاوت مع حجم الجسم ووزنه*
*هل تعلم/ى ان*
*أن نقص فيتامين ب الموجود في الخمائر واللبن والبيض واللحم والأجان والفول والحنطة غير المصنّعة والحبوب كالفاصولياء واللوبياء والبطاطا يؤخر النمو ويشوّه ويسبب تهيجات واضطرابات في الأعصاب وامساكا حادّا *
*هل تعلم/ى ان*
 *أن الفيل يبكي عندما يكون حزين* 
*هل تعلم/ى ان*
*أن الحصان يموت اذا قطع ذيله*
*هل تعلم/ى ان*
*أن الأذن اليسرى أضعف سمعاً من الأذن اليمنى*
*هل تعلم/ى ان*

*أن الدلفين هو أذكى الحيوانات الثديية*
*هل تعلم/ى ان*
*أن الموز بعد الاكل يهظم لك الاكل بصوره جيده*
*هل تعلم/ى ان*
*ان أهل الصومال لا يتأثرون بالسم سواء الحيه أو العقرب وذلك لشربهم حليب المطايا (الناقه ) وأكلهم للقعود (صغير الجمل )*
*هل تعلم/ى ان*

*أن شرب الميرميه يقيك من البرد واذا كنت مصاب بتخمة الاكل يزيل عنك هذه التخمه*







*
*​*
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 أبريل 2011)

*هل تعلم/ى ان*
*أن حجم القلب يختلف من شخص الى آخر وكذلك أبعاده . أما وزنه المتوسط فهو 325غم بالنسبة للرجال أما متوسط وزنه عند النساء فهو 245غم ولكن يتفاوت مع حجم الجسم ووزنه*
*هل تعلم/ى ان*
*أن نقص فيتامين ب الموجود في الخمائر واللبن والبيض واللحم والأجان والفول والحنطة غير المصنّعة والحبوب كالفاصولياء واللوبياء والبطاطا يؤخر النمو ويشوّه ويسبب تهيجات واضطرابات في الأعصاب وامساكا حادّا *
*هل تعلم/ى ان*
 *أن الفيل يبكي عندما يكون حزين* 
*هل تعلم/ى ان*
*أن الحصان يموت اذا قطع ذيله*
*هل تعلم/ى ان*
*أن الأذن اليسرى أضعف سمعاً من الأذن اليمنى*
*هل تعلم/ى ان*

*أن الدلفين هو أذكى الحيوانات الثديية*
*هل تعلم/ى ان*
*أن الموز بعد الاكل يهظم لك الاكل بصوره جيده*
*هل تعلم/ى ان*
*ان أهل الصومال لا يتأثرون بالسم سواء الحيه أو العقرب وذلك لشربهم حليب المطايا (الناقه ) وأكلهم للقعود (صغير الجمل )*
*هل تعلم/ى ان*

*أن شرب الميرميه يقيك من البرد واذا كنت مصاب بتخمة الاكل يزيل عنك هذه التخمه*







*
*​*
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أبريل 2011)

*جميل جدا يا قمر*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أبريل 2011)

موضع هاااااااااااااايل 


للتخلص من النمل : ضع قشر الخيار في المكان الذي يخرج منه النمل

........................

للحصول على مكعبات نقية من الثلج ... إغلي الماء أولاً ....

.............................

لجعل المرايا تلمع ... إمسحها بالسبيرتو ....

...............................

لنزع اللبان عن الملابس ... ضع الثياب في مجمد الثلاجة لمدة ساعة...

...............................

لتبييض الملابس ...ضعها في ماء مغلي مضافاً إليها شريحة ليمون لمدة عشر دقائق ، ثم اغسلها

...............................

لإعطاء الشعر لمعاناً... أضف ملعقة صغيرة من الخل للشعر ثم اغسله جيداً ...

.................................

لجعل الليمون يعطي أكبر كمية من العصير.. ضعه في ماء ساخن لمدة ساعة قبل عصره.. 

.............................

لإزالة رائحة السمك من اليدين .... غسل اليدين بقليل من خل التفاح...

............................. 

للتأكد من صلاحية المشروم.... رش قليلاً من الملح على الفطر ، فإذا تحول لونه للون الأسود ، فإنه جيد ، وإن تحول لونه للأصفر فإنه سام .

............................

لسلق البطاطا بسرعة... قشر حبة البطاطا من جهة واحدة فقط قبل السلق

...............................

لسلق البيض بسرعة...... أضف قليلاً من الملح إلى الماء .

.................................

لإذابة الدجاجة المجمدة.... ضعها في ماء بارد مضافاً إليه ملعقتين كبيرتين من الملح...

............................

لمعرفة السمك الطازج... ضعه في ماء بارد ، فإذا طفا على السطح فإنه طازج ...

.............................

لمعرفة البيض الطازج.... ضع البيضة في الماء ، فإن رسبت بشكل أفقي فإنها طازجة ، وإن رسبت بشكل مائل ، فإن عمرها 3-4 أيام ، وإن رسبت بشكل عمودي ، فإن عمرها 10 أيام ، وإن طفت فإنها فاسدة.... . 

..........................

لإزالة الحبر عن الملابس... ضع كمية من معجون الأسنان على بقعة الحبر، واتركه حتى يجف تماماً ، ثم إغسل كالمعتاد

..............................

لتقشير البطاطا الحلوة بسرعة...ضعها في الماء البارد فوراً بعد نضجها ...

.............................

لمنع فوران الحليب..... إغسل الوعاء بالماء البارد (من الثلاجة) قبل غلي الحليب.....

...............................

لإزالة الحشائش من جوانب الطريق.... رش الملح عليها... .

...............................

للتخلص من الفئران.... رش الفلفل الأسود في الأماكن المحتمل وجود الفئران فيها ، عندها تجد الفئران تخرج هاربة بسرعة !....

..............................

لإبعاد البعوض خاصة في الليل... ضع بضع أوراق نعنع طازج قريباً من الوسادة وفي أنحاء الغرفة 
............................................

الرب يبارك خدمتكِ
مزيداً من التقدم ليصبح الموضوع مرجعاً هــاماً للمعلومات​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أبريل 2011)

موضع هاااااااااااااايل 


للتخلص من النمل : ضع قشر الخيار في المكان الذي يخرج منه النمل

........................

للحصول على مكعبات نقية من الثلج ... إغلي الماء أولاً ....

.............................

لجعل المرايا تلمع ... إمسحها بالسبيرتو ....

...............................

لنزع اللبان عن الملابس ... ضع الثياب في مجمد الثلاجة لمدة ساعة...

...............................

لتبييض الملابس ...ضعها في ماء مغلي مضافاً إليها شريحة ليمون لمدة عشر دقائق ، ثم اغسلها

...............................

لإعطاء الشعر لمعاناً... أضف ملعقة صغيرة من الخل للشعر ثم اغسله جيداً ...

.................................

لجعل الليمون يعطي أكبر كمية من العصير.. ضعه في ماء ساخن لمدة ساعة قبل عصره.. 

.............................

لإزالة رائحة السمك من اليدين .... غسل اليدين بقليل من خل التفاح...

............................. 

للتأكد من صلاحية المشروم.... رش قليلاً من الملح على الفطر ، فإذا تحول لونه للون الأسود ، فإنه جيد ، وإن تحول لونه للأصفر فإنه سام .

............................

لسلق البطاطا بسرعة... قشر حبة البطاطا من جهة واحدة فقط قبل السلق

...............................

لسلق البيض بسرعة...... أضف قليلاً من الملح إلى الماء .

.................................

لإذابة الدجاجة المجمدة.... ضعها في ماء بارد مضافاً إليه ملعقتين كبيرتين من الملح...

............................

لمعرفة السمك الطازج... ضعه في ماء بارد ، فإذا طفا على السطح فإنه طازج ...

.............................

لمعرفة البيض الطازج.... ضع البيضة في الماء ، فإن رسبت بشكل أفقي فإنها طازجة ، وإن رسبت بشكل مائل ، فإن عمرها 3-4 أيام ، وإن رسبت بشكل عمودي ، فإن عمرها 10 أيام ، وإن طفت فإنها فاسدة.... . 

..........................

لإزالة الحبر عن الملابس... ضع كمية من معجون الأسنان على بقعة الحبر، واتركه حتى يجف تماماً ، ثم إغسل كالمعتاد

..............................

لتقشير البطاطا الحلوة بسرعة...ضعها في الماء البارد فوراً بعد نضجها ...

.............................

لمنع فوران الحليب..... إغسل الوعاء بالماء البارد (من الثلاجة) قبل غلي الحليب.....

...............................

لإزالة الحشائش من جوانب الطريق.... رش الملح عليها... .

...............................

للتخلص من الفئران.... رش الفلفل الأسود في الأماكن المحتمل وجود الفئران فيها ، عندها تجد الفئران تخرج هاربة بسرعة !....

..............................

لإبعاد البعوض خاصة في الليل... ضع بضع أوراق نعنع طازج قريباً من الوسادة وفي أنحاء الغرفة 
............................................

الرب يبارك خدمتكِ
مزيداً من التقدم ليصبح الموضوع مرجعاً هــاماً للمعلومات​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (16 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> موضع هاااااااااااااايل​
> 
> 
> للتخلص من النمل : ضع قشر الخيار في المكان الذي يخرج منه النمل​
> ...


*بجد اقول لحضرتك انى المعلومات دى انا استفدت بيها شخصياااااا*
*ميرسى جدا جدااااااااااااااا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*فى انتظار معلومات اخرى مفيدة*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (16 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *جميل جدا يا قمر*
> 
> *ميرسي ليكي*​


*ميرسى على مرورك يا روكا*
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (16 أبريل 2011)

_*هل تعلم /ى أن*_
*ان عين النعامه اكبر من دماغها!!
وانه قامت دراسه على امتداد 80 سنه على اكثر من 200.000نعامه لم يثبت فيها ان
النعامه تدفن راسها في التراب!!!

ان النمله اذا انقلبت...تنقلب على جانبها الايمن فقط!!!

ان الدببه القطبيه عسراويه- تستخدم يدها اليسار فقط!!

ان المراءه ترمش مرتين اكثر من الرجل!!

ان حاسة التذوق عند الفراشة في اقدامها!!!

ان التمساح لا يستطيع اخراج لسانه من بين فكيه!!

ان الاسكيمو يستخدمون الثلاجات لحفظ الطعام من التجمد!!
شخص واحد من بين بليونين شخص يعمر حتى 

يصل الى سن 116 او اكثر!!*

*ان ذاكرة السمكه الذهبيه 3 ثواني فقط!!!*
*للتفاحه خاصيه مؤثره اكثر من الكافيين في ابقاء الشخص مستيقض حتى الصباح

احمر الشفاة يحتوي على بودره..هذه البودره ماهي الا جماجم اسماك مطحونه!!!
اذا عطست بشده من الممكن ان تكسر ضلع من اضلاعك!!*

*اذا حاولت ايقاف عطسه مفاجئه من الخروج..ذلك يؤدي الا ارتداد الدم في الرقبه 
اوالراس ومن ثم الى الوفاة

اذا تركت عيناك مفتوحتان اثناء العطاس...من المحتمل ان تخرج من محجريها!!!*​


----------

